# Broken tail



## Gandolf38 (May 5, 2011)

Help!! My baby red's tail came off, and I'm worried--betadine, blood stop, and polysporin were applied, and I gave him pedialyte. Any other suggestions? :huh:

I am very concerned that he may become dehydrated; I know they do drop their tails if they have to, but he's such a little guy--only 13in, and about 2 1/2in came off. How can I be sure it heals correctly??

A Very Worried Mama


----------



## slideaboot (May 5, 2011)

I don't have any experience with this, but you could try calling Bobby if nobody chimes in.


----------



## Gandolf38 (May 5, 2011)

Thank you, I am a little surprised that no one has chimed in yet


----------



## VARNYARD (May 5, 2011)

Gandolf38 said:


> Thank you, I am a little surprised that no one has chimed in yet



You have nothing to worrie about, your tegu will be fine and the tail will grow back, it won't be as nice as it was, but it will grow another tail. Just leave it alone, he will be just fine.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 5, 2011)

Can they come off at any age or is it just a baby/juvie thing?


----------



## VARNYARD (May 5, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> Can they come off at any age or is it just a baby/juvie thing?



They can loose the tail at any age, however I have never seen a tegu drop it's tail by itself, you got to pull on it to make it loose it.


----------



## james.w (May 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they can come off at any age, they use it as a defense mechanism if a predator grabs their tail.


----------



## Gandolf38 (May 5, 2011)

VARNYARD said:


> Gandolf38 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, I am a little surprised that no one has chimed in yet
> ...



Oh, thank you so much, Bobby, I appreciate it! I am a little obsessive when it comes to my pets, and I've been just sick with worry since it happened earlier today. These forums have been such a lifesaver everytime I use them; appreciate all the advice and info!!!!


----------



## james.w (May 5, 2011)

How did it come off?


----------



## VARNYARD (May 5, 2011)

No problem, glad to help.


----------



## Gandolf38 (May 5, 2011)

james.w said:


> How did it come off?



I'm embarrassed to say this, but he got away and started to run under a lounge chair that he could get hurt in if he got up inside it; I grabbed for him on instinct, and was left with a piece of his tail in my hand...it broke my heart

I was able to get him out from underneath it before he had a chance to go all the way inside the chair, though. Then I spent the next 40min doctoring his poor tail and crying because I had accidentally hurt my pet


----------



## Rhetoric (May 6, 2011)

Yikes, that makes me a bit nervous.. I know I shouldn't do it either but my tegu almost got behind something today, he was halfway under and all I could grab was the base of his tail, I didn't tug hard or anything just enough to get a bit more of the body out so I could grab him.. Now I know the adults can/will drop 'em too! Scary!
Don't feel too bad! I would be upset too if it happened to me but it could be worse! I'm glad your tegus alright! Its a learning experience!


----------



## Moofins (May 6, 2011)

It was an accident, don't worry. You shouldn't feel bad for trying to protect the little guy.

However, grabbing ANY animal by the tail *unnecessarily* and on purpose has always struck a sour note with me.

Not too long ago, I watched a video on Youtube of some guy showing off his male red. It was a gorgeous red; vivid, deep color, healthy weight. But aside from that, every time the 'gu tried to move somewhere, the guy would grab it by the middle of its tail and drag it back across the bathroom floor.

THAT is what irks me. But what happened to your 'gu was by pure accident. It happens.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 6, 2011)

I saw that video to! It bothered me too -___-


----------



## slideaboot (May 6, 2011)

Gandolf38 said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > How did it come off?
> ...




That would've FREAKED me out...holding the tail and all. I TOTALLY understand your reaction--I'd feel the same way.


----------



## Gandolf38 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you all SO much for the comments and concern; it does help me to feel a little better, since it was an accident. It DID freak me out to be holding the end of his broken tail. I cannot believe the YouTube video, that really irks me that someone would just regularly hold their 'gu by their tail; that's just cruel!!

My Red is better today, I'm giving him Pedialyte again today, and he did eat, so he seems fine. Full of energy. It made me sad to see his poor tail, though. 

Thanks again to all of you for the support


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 6, 2011)

Hopefully the tail grows back smoothly,although it won't be like it was before.

I believe i know the video. I think there is a certain way you can grasp the base of the tail to re direct or pick them up,and if i remember correctly the guy was just grabbing it by the base of the tail and re directing him. With adults,unless your really pulling and scaring them,i don't think they'll drop it.

Mind you i have not seen this video in a few months,so my memory of it is not good. And my post is mostly theory,from things i read and seen.


----------



## james.w (May 6, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with using the base of the tail for handling/redirecting. I don't think losing the tail would cause dehydration. And since he is eating he is probably not bothered much by the situation.


----------



## Gandolf38 (May 7, 2011)

Good, I hope he's not bothered any more by it. He seems fine today, too.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 7, 2011)

_Like already stated your Gu will be fine and no need to feel too bad. By that I mean don't let it get you down too much. It was an accident,.. it happens and can happen to any one of us_


----------



## laurarfl (May 8, 2011)

The tail is designed to come off, and does not bleed a lot. The top third toward the base does not usually break because it has all the muscle and energy storage. The lower two thirds have speciao sections between the bones that break easily so the lizard can escape if attacked by predators. Using the base of the tail to help hold isn't cruel or unusual if done properly. 

Just keep the end clean until the wound closes so it doesn't get an infection. I kept mine on newspaper when his tail broke and used neosporin for a few days. It heals really fast.


----------



## Gandolf38 (May 18, 2011)

I am a little worried now; his tail obviously stopped bleeding, but now he is not coming out at all. I don't know if it is because I have only had him for 3 weeks, and he's still getting used to his new place, but he hasn't eaten in a week and a half. I don't like to do this, but I did actually dig him out the other day because I hadn't seen him.


----------



## Tensleep (May 18, 2011)

There isn't much you can do but be patient. Make sure his enclosure has right temp zones, humidity, substrate etc... Perhaps as you stated he is a bit stressed. Juveniles are typically more nervous than adults as a survival tool. So his being young, new environment, losing his tail, and the attention you are giving him may lead up to a lot of stress. If his environment is good, then leave him be, you are doing all you can. I understand your feelings as I too recently acquired a Tegu. He is an adult almost 2 yrs, one of Bobby's Giants. I think the previous owner had good intentions but didn't provide for the tegu as well as he could have. The enclosure he was kept in was big enough but extremely dry, the mulch was like dust. There was a layer of dust on everything. He stated that he "misted the tegu often". Well, you can't keep 6" of mulch at proper moisture content by an occasional misting. So my new Tegu has a few symptoms, either from a dry environment or nutrition related. One eye seems slightly swollen, his tail is not symmetrical, and it appears he hasn't been able to shed the lower half of his tail. We brought him home last Saturday and put him in his enclosure. The kids wanted to hold him so we did and gave him a prekilled mouse and put him back. The previous owner had about 2-3" of mulch bone dry. We have 6" slightly moist mulch. Keeps humidity minimum 70%. The Sunday he was burrowing and seldom came out. Monday I had a chance to soak him in the tub and offer food, he took two small bites. I was a bit concerned as he is over 3 ft. So all day Tuesday and most of today he is buried in the moist mulch and of course I, like you, am wondering if he is o.k. This afternoon he came out of the mulch and I opened his enclosure and he came near me so i took him out and offered food (beef liver,turkey,kiwi,blueberries,grapes, cod oil) and he ate like a pig. I felt better. I hope over time he will get healthier and happier. And I hope your tegu does too. What I'm saying is just do your best and try not to worry, what else can you do?


----------



## Gandolf38 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks, Tensleep, it is hard sometimes not to worry! You're right, though, I probably need to just let him be for awhile. I'm glad yours is doing better; keep us updated on how he is.
I can't believe they had him that dry; if there's one thing I've learned about tegus through my Colombian, Gabriel, it's that humidity is key. I've seen some tegus that were so dry their skin looked like that of a savannah or a beardie! Gabriel has always had high humidity, in addition to being able to take baths whenever, and for however long, he wants to. My baby red was kept on sand and then Aspen before I got him!!!! That's one of the reasons I worry about baby red: I've known him for about 3 1/2 months before I bought him while he was in the pet store. I would carry him around in the store for an hour or more. He'd fall asleep on me, or find a place to nestle in my ponytail...in other words, we got along great! I started handling him regularly the minute the store got him...he grew used to me, stopped squirming, stopped threatening to bite(which he never did). I watched all varieties of lizards go in & out of that store, and couldn't believe no one wanted the baby red! I had already decided I wanted another tegu, and was thinking of eventually buying one of Bobby's. Then I kept seeing red in the store, and they never kept his cage humid enough, or gave him a sufficient water bowl--I finally gave in and bought him! When I brought him home, he acted like he didn't know me! Then this incident with his tail didn't help either. 

So sorry to ramble so much, it just seems like things have gone downhill from there. I love this forum so so much, and it has taught me alot! I am so very grateful to you, and everyone else who gives their time, knowledge, and support to this forum and to me!

Amy


----------



## Tensleep (May 18, 2011)

Gandolf38 said:



> Thanks, Tensleep, it is hard sometimes not to worry! You're right, though, I probably need to just let him be for awhile. I'm glad yours is doing better; keep us updated on how he is



I just posted some pics of him


----------



## Gandolf38 (May 18, 2011)

I saw them, he is beautiful ! I love his markings!


----------



## Tensleep (May 24, 2011)

Gandolf38 said:


> I saw them, he is beautiful ! I love his markings!


So Gandolf, how is Red doing now? Are things getting better. How is his tail? Are things better? Hope all is well


----------



## Gandolf38 (May 25, 2011)

Tensleep said:


> Gandolf38 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw them, he is beautiful ! I love his markings!
> ...


Hi Tensleep, thanks for asking! I actually had to wake him up today, because I've been worried; he hadn't been out for almost a week, and hasnt eaten in a couple weeks. His tail has healed nicely, and he was calmer. But, STill not eating! So, I am concerned. 

Hows your new addition?


----------



## Tensleep (May 25, 2011)

Gandolf38 said:


> Tensleep said:
> 
> 
> > Gandolf38 said:
> ...


Hi Gandolf,
Our new Giant is acclimating to his new home well. He eats like a pig almost every day. And poops like one! If I open his door he will come out on his own, so that is nice. I let him walk around while my dog was near and neither seemed to care less, that too is nice to see. He still hasn't been able to shed most of his tail. I have been bathing him regularly and keep high humidity but still no progress with shedding. It is really stuck. Today I got some baby oil (mineral oil) and applied it to his tail. It will hopefully help. So that is my only concern at this point, getting his tail to shed. Regarding your Red, how many times has he eaten since your first post 3 weeks ago? How old is he, how long is he. When you saw him out last, did he seem alert and responsive. If he seems lethargic perhaps his tank temp is too low? Perhaps he is ill in another way (I hope not). And possibly he wants to hibernate. I know it seems the wrong time of year but I have had other owners tell me their tegus hibernated through the summer. Hang in there!


----------

